# Amp for PS1000



## wrenchddm (Oct 16, 2007)

I bought a Polk PS1000 from ebay without a amp.The add said you could use a Dayton 500 watt plate amp from Parts Express.http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-806. Do you think that the EP2500 would be better. Thought i could use it on a diy sub if i did not like the Polk.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Personally I think the EP2500 would be better.

That Dayton amp is 540watts/4 ohms and $298.

For 50 bucks more at Parts Express you get 2 x 2,400 watts into 4 ohms bridged operation.

You might could get by with the EP1500.

Btw... welcome to the Shack!


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Keep in mind the Dayton has an adjustable 24 DB crossover,phase switch,and on board EQ, where as the Behringer is strictly a power amp. If your reciever has limited adjustments for the LFE then the features on the Dayton will be a big bonus.


----------



## wrenchddm (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. My receiver is a Denon AVR-2803. About 5 years old. Do you think the Dayton HPSA1000 1000W would be worth the $90.00 more.


----------



## Tiny (Oct 17, 2007)

wrenchddm said:


> Thanks for the advice. My receiver is a Denon AVR-2803. About 5 years old. Do you think the Dayton HPSA1000 1000W would be worth the $90.00 more.


i have the thousand watt and it is worth the money. I am not using it at the moment but I have installed it in several test projects and it was a beauty.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Tiny, I'm assuming by PS1000 you actually mean PSW1000.

From looking at the 1000's spec'd frequency response and Ed's review of the nearly identically sized PS505 @ Secrets, I'm going to guess the 1000 is tuned around 35hz just like the 505. That's relevant because ported woofers quickly reach their excursion limits below the box tuning frequency. Most likely, the original Polk 400 watt amp has a rumble filter that starts taking effect around 30hz. If you go with a Behringer, you'll not have this filter protection and there's enough sub 35hz content in today's soundtracks that you could quickly end up with dead drivers with that much power if you're not real careful with the volume control. 

I would suggest first contacting Polk about getting a replacement amp for the PSW1000. I would expect it to be in the price ballpark of some of your other options. In addition to the proper rumble filter, there's likely other custom EQ being applied to the signal to get Polk's desired response curve...that's a mighty small box for two 10" drivers. If they're applying any EQ, you'll most likely be very disappointd with the results from a generic amp replacement. 

Aftermarket, the best match is probably PE's BASH-500. It has a default rumble filter at 31 hz and power wise, is not too far off of Polk's original amp. The HPSA-500 might also be a decent option and is certainly a better value with the additional features at the current $240 sales price. Its rumble filter is at 18hz, but it's 3rd order instead of the 2nd order found in the BASH-500. You could also use the parametric EQ to further accelerate the rolloff below 25-30hz, if needed.

Good luck!

-Brent


----------



## wrenchddm (Oct 16, 2007)

Brent Thanks I will check with Polk befor i buy from PE. my sub has to be small no room for large sub.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Wrenchddm, I just put in a best offer for one of the Polk PSW1000 subs off Ebay, having the same thought as you. Keep me informed on which way you choose to go. I too will give Polk a call if my offer is accepted. I was also looking at the PE HPSA500 as it looks like an easy cut to fit. It may not be the end all be all subs but for that kind of money I think it's worth a shot. 

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Correction, I just found out my bid was accepted, picked it up for $160 plus shipping.. I think that was a good deal? Now to figure out an amp!


----------



## wrenchddm (Oct 16, 2007)

POLK wanted $350.00 + tax & shipping. They said it would also have the wires. mine came without any wires. let me know if yours is bare or with wires.


----------



## wrenchddm (Oct 16, 2007)

the POLK is going to sit for now.i am going to build a sonosub first.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Ouch... $350 is a bit much, I may take a chance on the Dayton/PE for $240. 
How much wiring is there...aren't there leads off the woofers that you can solder onto like normal subs?


----------



## wrenchddm (Oct 16, 2007)

there are leads on the woofers. but no wires for the volume,low pass or gain on the front of the sub. also no OHM marks on the woofers .


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Well at least you received two sub drivers wrenchddm...yup that's right I just received my Polk with only one driver...totally sucks. I emailed "Dave" from where we bought the subs and he's yet to email me back. Mine did not come with any wires by the way, only rubber feet. Totally bummed out right now.


----------



## wrenchddm (Oct 16, 2007)

he should take care of it with as many of them that he has sold. mine only had rubber feet also. good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

I found a used PE 1000w plate amp..I can't wait.


----------



## wrenchddm (Oct 16, 2007)

let me know how you wire it and how it works.


----------

